# IBS-GALLBLADDER-Do they go hand and hand



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Hello,I am 41 years old and after the past 9 months I feel Like I 60+. I have been in and out of the hospital back and forth to the doctor.Each time I go to the hospital or doctor I am diagnosted differently, back spasam, kidney stone, gall stone, urinary track infection, Bladder infection, possible colon cancer, IBS and shes crazy nothings wrong syndrom.Put through every diagnostic test they invented and still I am not sure of what the outcome will be. After going through 4 months of testing the neucler (IV) Finally found that the Gallbladder and small colon was not functioning properly the test took 5 hours. I was then scheduled for upper and lower scope. The results were not conclusive because the doctor could not get the scoped to the other side. He has now decided that I should have my gallbladder taken out. He also stated I might have scare tissue in colon and mostlikely have IBS. My question is will removing my gallbladder help my constant pain & constipation? Have any of you had to have your galllballer remover because of IBS?Please help!!


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

I've been told that gallbladder pain and IBS pain are about the same and they often get confused.My mom had gallstones removed, but she still had IBS pain.Unless they have concrete proof that you're gallbladder should come out...I wouldn't let them.I know how you feel, believe me. I'm 42 and feel 160+. Hang in there!


----------



## flacker (Aug 20, 2001)

DON'T DO IT!! Look up "gallbladder cleanse" on any search engine. Buy the hulda clark bookor go to http://insomniafatigue.com info is on the page titled "Must have books."also check out digestion pages. Do colonics and colon cleanses.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

From what I've seen on this BB people have their gallbladder removed and then get IBS. I think you're right a more accurate definition of IBS is she's crazy nothings wrong syndrome. It does seem once the gallbladder is removed you get D. I don't know about the pain.


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Dabombmom49,How are things? Did they say anything else to you since then?I have a friend who went in for emergency surgery. His stomach was hurting really badly. They did a laproscopy on him and took out his appendix, but come to find out.....it wasn't his appendix that needed to come out.







So, now he's still has stomach pain. And, that was a scary time for him bc he's also diabetic and his blood sugar dropped so low after surgery, he almost went into a diabetic coma.Some doc's I think, are scissor happy and want to cut out anything just to "hope" that does the trick, but a good doctor would take the necessary tests to find out what really is wrong before even thinking of taking out anything.Second opinions or even third opinions.Cuz after all, this is your body.....not theirs and you pay them well with your insurance or outta the pocket.I hope all turns out well!


----------



## gizzyluver (May 24, 2003)

At 16 my daughter had a gallbladder that was not functioning but looked perfectly healthy on the tests, hydeascan was the test that showed postively that it looked fine but did not work, she does not have ibs, but the symptoms are very similiar to ours. Even now when she eats to much of the wrong type of foods she gets the bloating, etc. (cheese is her culprit). A second or third opinion on this matter is defintely warranted. As a final note, before I was diagnosed the first thing they thought was gallbladder, and checked mine twice. Good luck


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I had IBS years before I had to have my Gall Bladder removed because it was impacted almost shut with huge stones.MY IBS has always alternated betwen "C" and "D".More "C" , then "D" though.There are times I don't go for many days and then my guts ache so bad.I have tried alot of over the counter products for the "C" and it has been of little help.I recently began taking fresh Flax seed Oil spread over 2 slices of toast in the morning , (and afternoon sometimes.) Drink a big glass of water with it.It does help to give you a bowel movement.Now that I have had my Gall Bladder removed , I have to watch my Fat content in food , or it makes me nauseated and I throw up , due to bile building up in the bile duct.I take Zantac 150 and that helps some !I hate alternating from "C" to "D" ."C" is the worst of all.My guts will hurt so bad , and I wanna go potty so bad but can't get anything to pass.I hope this new usage of the fresh flax seed oilwill help to keep me regular.


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Hello all,Well I must say due to insurance BS we have not made any progress. They have decided (insurance company)because it is getting a to costly on their end they want to switch me to HMO and start all over again with new doctors. My Response to this what HECCCCCCCCK No You get your kester on the table and re-test. Needless to say I have won the little battle and I know the war is still ahead my surgury is going to be re-scheduled again tomorrow. For Next week. We have to have it all completed in 30 days. Or they will swithch me.Deborah


----------



## Ally50 (Jun 8, 2003)

This sure is an interesting question. Does gallbladder disease and IBS go hand-in-hand? Sure makes you wonder when the insert for Zelnorm says " "Do not take if you have gallbladder disease". Could the gallbladder be causing the IBS or is the IBS causing the gallbladder problem?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

People who have IBS have it because part of their autonomous nervous system isn't functioning properly, which can lead to other problems besides IBS. Seems like most people with IBS just aren't too healthy overall.Dab, ain't it grand? I can rather relate. I have one or multiple things going wrong with my body at once. This spring it's been bladder infection, then bad cold, then allergies or bronchial problem, then another bladder infection and another cold/bronchial/allergy problem at the same time, etc. (Before that, it was emergency gyno. surgery/recovery, and before that, it was 3-4 years of other stuff.) In between and right now, I've had horrid weird back/stomach pain. Finally, I will be getting a GB ultasound and hida-scan this week.I don't know what to tell you, but I can greatly empathize.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Just had my GB testing yesterday. Dab, are you still here?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I just got told that, among other things, my GB functions poorly.... So, off to a surgeon (but not just yet).


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Makes you wonder. I had my Gallbladder removed 6 yrs ago becuase it was non functioning. Now, I have IBS-D. NEver had these problems before.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

unfortunately, gallbladder surgery can lead to IBS. looks like I'm doomed, and I about had IBS under control.mirage, is there any insight you can share about your dysfunction and how the decision was made to do the surgery?


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

I was told that my gall bladder was not functioning at all and needed to be removed. Also that my gallbladder was most likely the cause of my IBS. Had it out and still have IBS. I feel that a gallbladder removal is an "I don't know what else to do for this patient" treatment. This is still a fairly new disease and Dr.s arent sure how to treat it. Diet and Stress control are the only definates.


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sorry it took so long for me to reply.It took about 6mths for the doctors to figure out it was my gallbladder. I had constent pain on my right side. Finally the did a test on me ( forget what it is called. They hook you up to IV and take xrays.) and found the my gallbladdder was shrivelled up. few days later they took it out.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm 20 years old and over christmas i had a hideascan and an injection fraction testing my gallbladder.. it turned out that it wasn't functioning.. well guess what.. my D is worse, possibly caused by no gall bladder. but hey at least i'm not throwing up once a week.. i think that by having cholecystitis(inflammation of the gall bladder) it gave me IBS. i'm worried that i'm going to get sick and throw up so somehow i make myself sick b/c i get so worked up. Anxiety kills.Oh and i still get this strange back pain that curls to my side where my gall bladder used to be. I get it from exerting myself too much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Everyone. If this helps at all, I had no C or D , was just fine and dandy except the pain where my gallbaldder was. HORRIBLE PAIN. Could not eat or anything. Took the docs almost a year to figure out it was my gallbladder. The hidescan was the only test to figure out that it wasn't functioning right. When I had it out, I all of the sudden had D like a faucet, and went down to 106 lbs. ( I am 5'5, I looked like I was starving myself, it was not pretty) So, what I have been told is that gallbladder surgery will lead to IBS if it was not there before. So it would lead me to believe that it could aggravate a preexisitng condition since there is no way for the body to regulate the digestion process, since that is what the gallbladder does. Even though I was told my body would adjust to not having it there anymore. Yea, right! Does that help at all?


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Well hello everyone,Let me tell you I have listened to all of you and I have learned alot. You know what. I havent had the gallbladder surgery yet. I am still struggling with the pain. I have lost 17 lbs at my last doctor visit. Still on Meds. I will get the results of all tests this friday ###9:30 am.IBS has a lot of symptoms of the gallbladder.. I still get constipatied but I at least have what I call a pebble everyday. So I dont believe the gallbladder surgery would help?? Do you all???Let Me Know what ya think????Deborah


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Hip JanYou know my opinion on "Nothings wrong Shes Crazy Syndrom" I know what your going through. It looks like our Doc dont have the guts to say HEY lets see if our patients might have something here. Every one has been talking about the same symptoms and all we are doing is yanking the gallbladder and they still are having the same problems if not worse.But know they have the degree we dont we are the lab rats....Deborah


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Hello everyone,We I guess Im the lucky one. Insurance company is requesting me to go through additional testing. Or should I say, Another colonoscopy, with a different doctor since they couldn't finish the first one. Oh Joy Joy Im just so happy about doing it again...Anyone had to do it all over again.Deborah


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No can't say as I have Dab. I'm so sorry you have been going thru all this nonsense with the Docs and Ins carriers on top of all the pain.I will say this, some folks tend more toward diarrhea when they eat too much fat once their GB's removed. So maybe if you do end up having the surgery.... if you eat some fat once in awhile.... maybe..... you won't have to worry about constipation? (she asks hopefully...)I sure hope they can help you out soon.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Well Hello everyone sorry havent gotten back to you all. Well I had to have the second colonoscopy this time I made them put me totally out. I waited until I was on the table and said either get the knock out drug or im out of here.Test came back had small tumor a the top of the rectum which they removed said it was precancer cells but they got it all. I was told Ibs was an issue and that my gallbladder or something was causing me the contant pain and constipation. They schedule surgery under and emergancy situation to beat the insurance companies. The used the scope to find out what my issues were and found rectum to be clear and found adhesion on my bowels and gallbladder. so they performed the surgery immediately after the exploritory scope. I still have issue with Ibs and I have to watch what I eat. Diary product a no no. But I must say I am doing about 85% better. But That was no thanks to the insurance company. Doctor had to trick the system and that is awful I would still be sick and in pain I had lost 41 pounds and because I couldnt eat. So Thank you to the Doctor that stood up to them anyway he could to get me on the road to recovery.Dabombmom49Deborah


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

glad you feel you are 85% better now! see the ERCP thread... unfortunately, I am doing worse than ever, myself.


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i'm having gall bladder pain too, however my gall bladder looks fine on the ultrasounds. i'm waiting fro a HIDA scan. at this point i am so fed up with this pain, i don't care what they do. i've lost so much weight becasue i can't eat ANY fat, i have a decreased appetite, and i'm often nausous. however, the gall bladder is important for digestion. in theory the bile ducts are supposed to take over for the gall bladder. i'm not sure what the best answer is, i just want it fixed.karen


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I would have to say yes to the original question. I believe that the systems work together and if you are producing too much or too little bile it can have an effect on your IBS. I had my gallbladder removed about 2 months ago and I am still a major C person. No D for me. I have had two bouts of it since surgery but I think it was more from a medication I was taking that caused it.I go to my Dr. Monday to find out what is still going on with me. I have developed once again upper right quandrant pain and spasms and pain also now on my left side and under my left shoulder blade as well. I could have some sludge or a stone maybe in the common bile duct. I am so mad that my surgeon did not check this duct while I had the surgery. He said they don't check that duct unless the liver enzymes are elevated and mine were not. I could also have SOD. I have been medicating this week with bentyl, nexium, and librax. Today I have been so groggy and it has barely taken the edge off. see ... I wonder now if the saga will ever end.I do believe the gallbladder had to come out as it was only functioning at 15% and they did find a thickened wall indicating chronic choleycystitis. But sometimes there are other problems as well. I bet anything it is SOD based on my symptoms now. They are not related to what I eat and I have the pain whether I eat or not.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

RL, I've been having an awful time lately - with pain almost all the time. Mine has sometimes been on the right side too now. Whenever I don't have upper GI/back pain, I seem to have an excrutiating headache or something else.


----------



## Kitty27 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello, Like a few others, last year my gallbladder was removed as one of the ducts was 'kinked' allowing no passage. Since then, however, I continue to battle with IBS (C&D, mainly C, but a time of that will result in D) after 10 years, with the exception that now I continue to get pain where my gallbladder was, which radiates to my lower and mid-back, and now vomit bile. This was not so much an issue until my doctor prescribed Zelnorm, which basically doubled my pain and worsened symptoms, resulting in a six day stint at the hospital. Discharged with still no answers and have not returned to work due to continuance of problems and pain.I'm now following a virtually no-fat higher fiber diet, eating veggie burgers and such to try and rid myself of the episodes. Still having problems with C despite changes in diet and drinking Miralax nightly. Anti-acid meds usually trigger more C, so they are avoided unless necessary, Protonix taken when absolutely necessary.Still experiencing pain and doctor prescribed Paxil nightly and Tylenol. Any suggestions or ideas that maybe I'm missing?


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

The only thing that I can offer from personal experience is to suggest that you look at your pancreas for problems or possibly a problem called sphincter of Oddi Dysfunction (SOD) which is somewhat common with gallbladder surgery. You can look at the ERCP thread in this forum - it will clue you in on the whole SOD, pancreas, gallbladder experiences that some of us have had.As far as day to day living advice: the low fat meals are a good start. Also eating smaller meals more frequently (if you can handle eating at all - some people with pancreas problems basically avoid eating or drinking entirely because of the pain level). Heating pads over the stomach area also helps some people deal with the pain (it helps me at times) and taking pain meds about an hour before eating or sleeping also helps suppress eating discomfort (ie PAIN!).Did the discharge instructions give you any clue on what is going on with you? Are you doing any follow-up to get to the bottom of this? I hope this helps and that you get better answers both from your doctors and other people on this board.Laurie


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Kitty27YOu know what I am still struggling also, But my Dr. Godbole is very understanding she has seen me so much in the past year that she is willing to listen and learn by trail and error on medications.For the past 30 days I have been on Donnetil and Librax. Donnetil for stomach pain and Librax is for the colon spasams, constipation, digestion track issues. As Of Now I take 2 a day one at bed time the other after lunch. I eat pretty much anything I want. If I forget the pill then I have the pain in the right side lower back like my gallbadder is still there or my kidneys hurt the grabbing pain. That means I am full and constipation has begun. I take one of the pills and I a couple hours later i have a bowel movement. There is cramping and nausa if you forget the meds. Otherwise its keeps you pretty regular. Now I am not saying this will work on everyone but my doctor who is just my primary physian is the one who is listening and tring different things. So Its been a year and a half and I am just make a little progress. But it is progressTake CareDebbie


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

hello Everyonewell YOu all know that drill. And we all know the she's Crazy there is nothing wrong with her syndrome. Well this still holds true. Due to an eye infection or should i say eye inflamation It has come to my attention that Crones Disease maybe my next problem. It has taken an eye doctor to put this factor into the mix. He has ran a series of Blood work and Bingo I am positive to the genetic make up to crones which gone untreated will cause all the ealier symptoms which explains the adhesion they found and didnt know why i had them but didnt bother to test either. Now i am haaving trouble with my right eye. Steroid would not even dilate it. THey finally have shot it full of steriods. Now i cant drive or see or poop or eat. And I am less a gallbladder.. who the heck knows anything about this let me know Debbie


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

Debbie, Sorry to hear that they took out your gallbladder and didn't need to. I had mine taken out November 20th this year and have been so much better. Between getting rid of that and taking the calcium I am by no means well but am at least not in constant pain, vomiting and not eating. I told my Mom if I could have stood for the pain I would have held on to it a little longer and dropped another 15 pounds or so. Hang in there!!Jennifer


----------



## Mina1 (Dec 9, 2003)

IBS and gallbladder removal do go hand in hand. Recently I was told this by a specialist that diagnosed me with IBS and complications due to gallbladder surgery removal. According to the specialist about 5% of people that have their gallbladders removed have complications resulting with IBS...severe diarhhea. Of course I already new this. As a child I had bouts of diarhhea right up into my teens...after they removed my gallbladder and as soon as I was able to have my first bowel movement it's been diarrhea ever since. WOW ARE'NT I LUCKY. NOT!!! Having IBS has complicated my life a great deal, Im jobless due to it...who is gonna hire a poopaholic? *Excuse me boss but I have to go to the bathroom AGAIN* that's how I lost my last job. I was also told that IBS occurs more in the waking hours...in those first hours of waking that is when the bowel is most active and does most of it's work...unfortunately for us whom start work at 7:00 a.m this poses a problem.This is all so very frustrating..especially when no one can understand the pain and anquish we go through. Im so happy to have found this site...it is a god send. I shall so look forward to learning more about this condition we share.


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

Mina1, have you tried taking the calcium? I am sure that is what is keeping me under much better control. I actually know now what Lnape said about taking it w/o magnesium is right. (got the wrong bottle last time and didn't realize it.) Jennifer


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey guys and gals - The gall bladder thing seems to make sense to me. I had NO problems til I had it out in 1976! IBS ever since. It comes and goes, no rhyme or reason, but it is still here. Good days, bad days. Stress has a lot to do with it FOR ME. The calcium does help a lot, and when i do get a bout, Immodium for a day or 2. One thing I have found with this is EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT. The symptoms are basically the same, but the triggers are different, if there are any at all. I am still learning how I have to deal with this. Mine is mostly a problem in the morning - usually by 1:00 pm I feel much better. the mornings at work can be hell...but there are days I can manage. The calcium works great most of the time, though there are still times when it gets bad. The holidays seem to be the worst. I get real stressed out, and BANG! Here we "go" again. Does anyone tend to be tired after a bout with the D? That is a bad part of it for me - I'v fallen asleep in dept. meetings - no snoring, thank God. I hope every one can get throught the holidays with as little problem as possible - and never give up. There is something out there that will work for you.


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

I still do have some symptoms of IBS too but, they aren't as bad as before. I now can carefully plan to have a bad meal or situation and not feel so trapped. Plus I had some weird harness on the upper right side that disappeared after the surgery???


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

Hey everyone,Well you all seem to be saying to take Calcium, My Doctors (I Mean Doctors) have never said anything about calcium. I do know that I ended up in the hospital 4 weeks ago because I did not have enough potassium and nutrients in my system and I went into shut down mode I dont remember anything. All I know is my neighbors called 911 and I was so bad they thought I was Crazy, I was hitting doctors and the police they had to restrain me. needless to say I was in the Hospital for 4 days and I woke up on the 3 day wondering where I was and what happened. My doctor said that they thought It was because the enzimes in the brain do funny things when you are not getting the proper nutrients and vitamins. If calcium will help me let me know. I also have anemia. So even after the gallbladder surgery the symptoms are still there and the pain so bad I just dont eat. Constipation if I eat the right things and D approx 1/2 later if I eat the wrong things. The problem is I have no clue what is good or bad. I also believe that Stress is a big big factor and I know I have alot of stress. I am finding out that IBS causes alot of problems from the gallbladder, teeth, eyes intestin and causes a spastic Colon. I Personally have gone through all of these issues and I am being told it is all related. So Please once again if any of you have suggesions please let me know.Thanks Deborah


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

No, IBS doesn't cause gallbladder and other problems. However, it seems that some or many people with functional illnesses like IBS may also be more prone to certain types of disease. I've had gastro, gyno, gallbladder, bladder, pancreatic, parathyroid and other endocrinological problems, and nervous system dysfunction myself.Get your calcium and magnesium levels checked. If you are low in calcium and other nutrients, your digestive and other systems aren't going to work as well. Calcium and magnesium, for instance, are vital for proper functioning of the nerves and muscles (and thus the digestive system). I've gone from low calcium, myself, to high (overactive parathyroid). Ask for labwork.Basically, it's best to study nutrition and to eat as well as possible and also take a few supplements. Doing that will at least help arm you against further disorders and disease.


----------

